# Franco Harris Passes Away



## Buckeye (Dec 21, 2022)

Franco Harris, Pittsburgh Steelers legend, has passed away at age 72,  May he rest in peace

Franco Harris
,


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 21, 2022)

Sad news - he was one of the greats. And I say that as a Raiders fan, who forever mourns his "Immaculate Reception"! An amazing player.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 21, 2022)

I never was a Steelers fan but I always liked Franco Harris. I remember  where I was an all of that when I watched the "Immaculate Reception" but of course his career was much more than that. One of the great RB's of that era. RIP.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 21, 2022)

One interesting tidbit I just learned, that game was not a sellout. The Steelers have sold out every game since that one.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 21, 2022)

As a player, he overcame some obstacles. I'd thrown my cheering with Dallas, but loved watching Pittsburgh chew up other teams.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2022)

I was so sorry to see this on the news. I'm not a football fan but back in the day whenever his face was on the screen..*.*he got my attention. Eye candy for sure. Franco seemed like a such sweetheart and from all accounts I've read he was a really good guy. May he R.I.P.


----------



## Jace (Dec 22, 2022)

Oh! My....


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 22, 2022)

I loved Franco and Rocky Bleier and I was a Cowboys fan. Roger Staubach is still my favorite player of all though, net worth $600 million. After football mostly. Great players in the 70’s.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 22, 2022)

Franco was a giant and by all accounts a wonderful human being.  I remember those Steelers teams fondly.  They beat up on the Redskins (bad) and the Cowboys (good) along with everyone else.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2022)

Always  loved that guy,   and his great talent


----------



## Chet (Dec 22, 2022)

When he played that was the golden age of football for me. Bradshaw, Blier, Mean Joe Greene, Jack Lambert, the steel curtain...all of it.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 23, 2022)

Aunt Mavis said:


> I loved Franco and Rocky Bleier and I was a Cowboys fan. Roger Staubach is still my favorite player of all though, net worth $600 million. After football mostly. Great players in the 70’s.





Chet said:


> When he played that was the golden age of football for me. Bradshaw, Blier, Mean Joe Greene, Jack Lambert, the steel curtain...all of it.



The 70s really were a great time for sports. Baseball and basketball as well.


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2022)

Today, December 23, is the 50th anniversary of the Immaculate Reception. Being a Pennsylvanian and a Steeler fan, I remember this event from 1972.


----------

